# Mosquito season started!!!



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

Without a bite 2hrs. fishing 9am to 11am started North of causeway West side shallow 3' to 5' nothing, moved south causeway east side 7' to 9' notta, surface temp. 43.7 the water clarity was terrible like pot ash floating everywhere I fished, last year March 23 no bites right on course.... fished minnies under float, bottom with minnies...


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Almost a carbon copy on Shenango lake today. Did manage to put 5 keepers in the box tho.


----------



## archerjay1 (Jun 11, 2015)

Hopefully next weekend will be better. Planning on getting out myself


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

Well 2nd trip 38 and sleety had the WHOLE lake to ourselves only trailer in lot 4pm. start 45deg. surface temp went to red barn area 45min. 2 keeper crappie, 2 drifts moved to the stump/WEED field to cast for the ghost fish Walleye and every cast weeds switched to boober and minnow boat a 12" crappie left at 8:30pm 1 other trailer in lot!


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

3rd trip yesterday started stump/weed field surface temp 48, 5'to 7' minnow and bobber no bite, drop shot with minnow no bite, moved to deeper water 12 to 14' south of field 1 crappie and small perch bottom on minnow, SW wind small white caps at times water skeeter murky (norm) fished 3 hrs. 8 to 11 am....


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

4th trip Fri. AM WIND and more WIND and waves, managed 2 small crappie North side hiding from the WIND!!! 2 hrs. had enough WIND!!! Water temp 52 surface...


----------



## Mattiba (Apr 7, 2020)

Thanks for the updates!


----------



## B Ron 11 (Jul 14, 2012)

Thanks for the report. Is it me or does it seem that mosquitos crappie population is lower than normal?


----------



## troutmcallister (Jan 3, 2022)

That lake is full of crappie


----------



## troutmcallister (Jan 3, 2022)

They'll show up when watef warms lil more


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

My BIL showed me pics of nice bunch of crappie he caught as Mosquito last week. North end, all 11" to13". The bouys got moved all around by the ice, and he caught the crappie near one that had been moved well south of where it used to be. He said it appeared to be an absolute desert. No structure of any kind, other than the bouy, 10FOW, dead flat bottom.


----------



## archerjay1 (Jun 11, 2015)

That area is mostly flat other than some stumps here and there...until it's weed season. Glad to hear a report of that area.


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

5th trip Wed. 1pm to 7pm South of causeway 2 dink perch drifting the red barn area, surface temp. 49 to 51 colder temp. than last trip, marking fish not biting, north of causeway East bank just N of last wake buoy 2 crappie (1 keeper), so far talking at the ramp, same results or worse, last year my records show good catches and many releases on April 6 and on!


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

The water temp was 5 to 8 degrees warmer last year at this time


----------



## dirtandleaves (Sep 28, 2009)

Yeah you can't go by the date, you have to go by the water conditions. It's been a crazy up and down spring. Just need a little weather stability


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

ranger487 said:


> The water temp was 5 to 8 degrees warmer last year at this time


Yep, also there was thick ice prior, last year hardly any, I think that causes something in the fishing!!!


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

Trip 6... 7AM to 1PM Docks were ice covered and slippery NNW light winds water temp surface 50deg. stay South of causeway on the East side slow troll 14' to 17' couple small crappie released started drifting 17' minnies on bottom, minnies under a float 8' down, tried casting a rooster tail spinner (chartreuse with bucktail) no bites went back to float... caught around 12 crappie, 4 keepers, fished bottom with crawler picked up 2 blue gills 7"ers nice day on the lake... 88 causeway ramp about half full trailers good amount of boat traffic on lake...


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Buddy said he got 8 keeper crappies before these low temps came in. Anybody get out Thursday? Is the lake to high to get under the bridge with a 17ft boat? Would like to come tomorrow.


----------



## Eyes on te ice (Dec 7, 2018)

chaunc said:


> Buddy said he got 8 keeper crappies before these low temps came in. Anybody get out Thursday? Is the lake to high to get under the bridge with a 17ft boat? Would like to come tomorrow.


We were out Sunday and the water was high but we went under with a 16' Targa Tracker with room to spare! 
P.S no fish to show for the 4 hours that we fished!


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

Have not been out this week.. this weekend?


----------



## dcotrucker (10 mo ago)

Went out Monday morning found crappie s.east corner of causeway in 12' school moved out tried north end picked up a few scattered fish not marking much went back south found fish in 9-10 feed ended up with 12 keepers caught over 40 minnows one pole jigs with silver twister other rod you should have no problem getting under bridge


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Was out today. Had a pretty good day. Caught bass, catfish, bluegills, crappies and a walleye. Drifted minnows, jigs and nibbles, and hair jigs and waxworms.


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

chaunc said:


> Was out today. Had a pretty good day. Caught bass, catfish, bluegills, crappies and a walleye. Drifted minnows, jigs and nibbles, and hair jigs and waxworms.
> View attachment 487569
> 
> View attachment 487570


Planning on Monday, North or south?


----------



## dcotrucker (10 mo ago)

Glad you did well nice walleye what depth were you targeting


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

chaunc said:


> Was out today. Had a pretty good day. Caught bass, catfish, bluegills, crappies and a walleye. Drifted minnows, jigs and nibbles, and hair jigs and waxworms.
> View attachment 487569
> 
> View attachment 487570


What kind of fish is that your holding? Is that a salmon or a tuna? lol
That's a pretty looking walleye your holding. Nice to see that there still catchable in that lake.


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

Trip 7- Finally found some cool breeze WSW air temp low 50's, surface temp 55.8, south side East bank 14' to 12' drifting minnows on the bottom and under float, biggest crappie 14 3/4" brought home 10 and a gill... released around 15+ fish gills, crappie, perch and a lgmb. Met Chaunc at tie down area, he found them to!!


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Tim, we hammered them today before the rain moved in. Some 2lb hog crappies, big perch too. Good meeting you.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Question for the guys that fish mosquito regularly, do the crappies move shallow or deeper when the lake rises, in your opinion? Got a couple opinions from friends already but I want to compare notes. Will post my final findings in a few days.


----------



## Neo87 (10 mo ago)

Went out in the rain yesterday morning. Little slow but was able to get a few keepers.


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

chaunc said:


> Tim, we hammered them today before the rain moved in. Some 2lb hog crappies, big perch too. Good meeting you.
> View attachment 487814
> 
> View attachment 487813
> ...


I'm glad to see your doing good on the crappie. I had hip replacement surgery on my right hip so I haven't been on the lake yet. I'm hoping to get out before the spawn is over. I had my left hip replaced when I was 49 years old and I was back to work in 4-1/2 weeks. I'm 71 now so my healing time is a little bit longer. It's been 5 weeks since my surgery so I'm hoping to be ready to get the boat back on the water in another week or so.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

meats52 said:


> I'm glad to see your doing good on the crappie. I had hip replacement surgery on my right hip so I haven't been on the lake yet. I'm hoping to get out before the spawn is over. I had my left hip replaced when I was 49 years old and I was back to work in 4-1/2 weeks. I'm 71 now so my healing time is a little bit longer. It's been 5 weeks since my surgery so I'm hoping to be ready to get the boat back on the water in another week or so.


Was wondering why I haven’t seen you posting. I know you love this lake and fish it well. I’m praying for your complete healing. These fish are just gonna start spawning this or next week so you won’t miss all of it. Hang in there Dom.


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

chaunc said:


> Was wondering why I haven’t seen you posting. I know you love this lake and fish it well. I’m praying for your complete healing. These fish are just gonna start spawning this or next week so you won’t miss all of it. Hang in there Dom.


Thanks chaunc, hopefully I'll be out there soon.


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

Chaunc water level is pretty contestant through out the months I fish,..


----------



## dcotrucker (10 mo ago)

Message to meats52 I fish mosquito as much as I can get out my boat is down for a week or 2 but I would be glad to take you out or go with you if you need help launching off Monday but can go out in the afternoon


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

Trip? south of causeway 66.4 surface temp. 13' caught around 25 crappie kept 8 minnies on bottom... weeds are getting bad!


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Good day Tuesday fishing brushpiles in shallower water. Had to sort thru numerous fish but the bigger fish were mixed in with them. Got my thirty fish limit and decided to go gillin. Found a good size bed while side scanning. Caught and released til my arms got tired. Kept a dozen eight to nine inchers. Waxworm and hair jigs did the job for me. “ Warning “. Bring waxworms with you as causeway bait sells theirs for two dollars a dozen. And there’s really a dozen in there too.


----------



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

Fished Monday,caught 40 or so crappie ,small perch and bluegill. No walleye,fished north and south,12 foot was the best,the weeds are taking over fast.


----------

